# Customers are crazy!



## wyogirl (Jul 28, 2016)

Have you ever done a shoot and during the ordering session the customer chooses your worst shot of the bunch as their all time favorite?  Happened twice this week. Now--- they weren't bad shots but I take a series of 3 similar shots of each pose. Twice this week the customer has chosen the "runt of the litter" as their "wall piece" large print. I'm sure you are wondering why I included all 3 shots for viewing--- well I've learned that for reasons unknown to me-- sometimes that's just the one they want.... And who am I to tell them they can't spend $500 on that one print?  Like I said-- they aren't bad shots... Just not the best of the series technically speaking.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 28, 2016)

Mehh... I've long ago come to terms with the fact that my tastes and those of almost everyone else on the planet aren't the same.  Before I send/show proofs to a client, I always pick out my favorite; _*MAYBE*_ one time in 20 that's the one the customer likes best too.  Remember, you're viewing them as the output of your creative process, your technical skill and artistic ability; the client sees them as memories.  Most often it's due to a particular look or such that trumps technical perfection in the mind of the client.


----------



## NathanKing (Jul 31, 2016)

What you have experienced is not unusual. It is important to remember that, as photographers, we judge images with a completely different set of criteria. We may see a slight lighting error, but the customer sees a facial expression on his/her wife/husband that reminds them of their first date.


----------



## randymckown (Sep 2, 2016)

yeah I have always started the show with my favs ... and I make sure to point out that these are my favorite shots in hopes that they buy them .. it doesn't work more than it does work ... it usually comes down to something stupid like their favorite pair of shoes LOL


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 2, 2016)

I think most people have certain little things about themselves that only they can see.  It could be something they like or something they don't but to them, it's important enough to push them toward or away from certain shots.  For me, only a few people can tell my fake smile from my real one and that is usually make or break for how I view a photo of myself (it's all in the eyes).


----------



## Overread (Sep 2, 2016)

In theory you only ever show shots your happy with to the client - thus 100% of your good photos are chosen by the client. But yes different people weigh things on different criteria and experiences. Even photographers won't all pick the same shots that they like from a set


----------



## bundleofjoy (Oct 1, 2016)

Customer always bargain and it there is any delay from photographer.He beme crazy person if his fault for delay than no issue..


----------

